# Is Tegu Terra Still in Business?



## Andre Ngo (Feb 25, 2016)

Any one know Tegu Terra is still in business? I want to buy from them. Are they reliable?


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 26, 2016)

As far as I know they still are. I've read good and bad things about them. I've only dealt with them through email and they were slow to respond if at all. I would recommend hectors habitat, ty park, or Laura Roberts (your tegu) - haven't heard a bad word about them and they have always responded to my emails even if just asking questions.


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 26, 2016)

I've heard good things about Ty Park and nothing bad about either Laura or Hector's.


----------

